# Boston!!!!!!!



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Grrr i so wish Vancouver had won the cup....As a leafs fan i just can't stand kaberle lifting the cup..good for Boston though and Thomas carried that team all the way...Vancouver definately choked being up 2-0 and then losing such lob sided games


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

I know I am depressed 

Credit to the Bruins though. It looked like they wanted it more, and you could sense it.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm disappointed a Canadian team didn't win the cup for the first time since 1993, but Boston definitely deserved the cup.

I was happy for Thomas - he played in the minor leagues and didn't make the big leagues until he was 30. I like Chara as well.


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree, Boston did deserve to win. 

The Sedin's and Kesler didn't show up, and Luongo was inconsistent throughout the series. 

Disappointed as hell, but that's the way she goes


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sedins didn't have much of a presence for the entire playoffs. I loved the way Kesler played (not counting the final). Great player.

As for Luongo (aka LeBrongo), very inconsistent indeed. However, I didn't think the first two goals tonight were really his fault. And he can't score.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Good on boston,head to head thomas made roberto eat his words,i dont know if its me or what but louango seems to **** the bed when it matters.

Marchand had a hell of a series.....im glad im not betman,i cringe everytime he steps on the the ice,crowds do not like him,hard to watch him in his speach to give away the cup.Boston was the better team.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> I'm disappointed a Canadian team didn't win the cup for the first time since 1993, but Boston definitely deserved the cup.
> 
> I was happy for Thomas - he played in the minor leagues and didn't make the big leagues until he was 30. I like Chara as well.


Good points Pillars...
I live about 10 min from downtown vancouver -it smells like a bbq around here  Thomas was impressive.
As for Vancouver, I feel a little embarrassed wrt to the thugs lighting fires downtown..sad. As far as I know the fires are pretty close to the Canada Post Head office - there's lots of mail (undelvered) that could light up anytime


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

dubmac said:


> Good points Pillars...
> I live about 10 min from downtown vancouver -it smells like a bbq around here  Thomas was impressive.
> As for Vancouver, I feel a little embarrassed wrt to the thugs lighting fires downtown..sad. As far as I know the fires are pretty close to the Canada Post Head office - there's lots of mail (undelvered) that could light up anytime


The riots were unfortunate indeed. They should have had the Toronto G20 goon squad on duty - they would have fixed the situation pretty quickly.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm convinced that the rioting last night was by professional/career rioters.
A lot of the G8/20 riots were engineered by the same type of folks.
These folks have no political association, no ideological stand, no favorite hockey/football team etc.
They go where the riots are.
They smash windows, loot shops, slash tires and trash cars.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I think the best team won. Being a leader during the season takes skill and luck but that does not take away from Boston winning game 7 of every playoff! And Thomas proved again that he is invincible.

I agree Harold. Professional rioters. Disaffected white boys looking for "fun".


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Luongo wasn't even close to being as good as Thomas. I don't think any goalie was as good as he was this year but if we would have had a goalie that could have at least let in only the first goal and not the second or the third one we may have had a chance.

On the rioting, it was a sure thing because the professional protesters or rioters would have had that planned out as soon as Vancouver made it into the Stanley cup final. The only thing I wondered about is why people would go downtown with their children to enjoy the game. I think it is wrong for parents to put their children at risk even though they should be able to do that without concern for their safety.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised today to learn from my colleagues at work that there are many community-spirited people in downtown Vancouver cleaning up after the mobs of yesterday. Nice to see that, despite the idiots and disaffected youths, there are many more folks that will not stand idlely (sp?) by while their city gets trashed.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Not so sure it was only 'professional rioters' considering there were literally hundreds of people vandalizing.

Judge for yourselves (pics about half-way down):

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/merged-why-do-people-riot-vancouver-montreal-1049888/11/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I also think there were more than a "few" discontents rioting. While there may only have been hundreds actually doing the physical damage, there were thousands more laughing, taking pictures, and cheering them on.

I think it is a sign of the times, and a warning to public officials.

The results of a deep depression today, may not be lines of quietly respectful people waiting in line for a bowl of soup.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Only a little while ago, CNN broadcast live from the 911 site.

Young people gathered and acted as if they were going to a party. They were drinking, laughing, dancing and when interviewed they couldn't give a coherent answer as to why they were even there.

The most common answer was..."it is where everything is happening, dude" wasn't very inspiring.

Flash mobs and swarming are another alarming trend.

In our city, we have had numerous problems with college and university students, so the problems aren't confined to the ignorant and disenfranchised.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree sags. Hockey is just a convenient scapegoat for a larger problem.

I found an interesting blog: http://www.boldizar.com/blog/2011/06/1755/


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

It looked like Vancouver just ran out of gas. I am sure most will agree they had more skill, Boston just outfought them for it. They had much more jump and went to the net harder, every game.

As for the rioters, we all know those aren't the real hockey fans.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The police and city officials are calling the mob......"criminals and anarchists".

I really wish they wouldn't do that.

It is the same language used by third world dictators to justify their actions against their people.

Don't we have enough misperceptions about Canada coming from the US already, without introducing rioting hordes of Canadian anarchists into the mix?

They should call them what they were/are.........drunken, immature, idiots.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Cal said:


> It looked like Vancouver just ran out of gas. I am sure most will agree they had more skill, Boston just outfought them for it. They had much more jump and went to the net harder, every game.
> 
> As for the rioters, we all know those aren't the real hockey fans.


Problem is that skill doesn't matter as much when the refs put away the whistles. They need some more grit.

And yes - Boston very much deserved the cup.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Problem is that skill doesn't matter as much when the refs put away the whistles. They need some more grit...


I thought the slashing, especially by Thomas, should have been called throughout the series. Allowing such action just drags the game down to whose goons are better. And calling a Canuck for diving when he was pushed makes it clear that they were playing against the invisible black and white team.

The result is good though - a Boston win will be more lucrative than a Vancouver win for the league.


----------

